# Stock Z31 T3 turbine housing or scrap core



## Sam87ZXT (May 13, 2003)

Hey everybody. I am in desperate need of the cast iton turbine exhaust housing on a stock 85-87 T3 turbo housing. This is the housing that connects the aluminum compressor housing to the cast iron wastegate housing. If any body has the part, please let me know. I would also be interested in a scrap/ core turbo.
Thanks in advance,
Sam


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Ebay. They have just the housings on ebay all the time pretty cheap.

It doesn't have to be from a 300z. Sabb, ford, or any other t3 exhaust housings are the same. Just make sure you get the a/r you want.


----------

